# Samsung 500gb USB hard drive and content



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a link to a picture I took of Samsnug's 500gb USB hard drive.

And here's the link to some screen shots of random content on the USB 500gb drive.

My comments are the vast majority is absolutely stunning on our Samsung 85" S9. Some scenes at the beginning of a few series had too much compression artifacts, like mosquito noise and dot crawl. It looked like the compressionist was perfecting the art after a few moments in several film clips. But 98% of the content was exceptional and it was a great treat to see Ultra HD in its pure natural form with excellent professional cinematography. 

My iPhone photos are taken from our seating that is 6' from the screen.

Enjoy! :5stars:

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As always, thanks for the report Robert! And have a great holiday my friend!

Now I just have to win the lottery so I can get one of these sets with the accompanied hard drive! :bigsmile:


----------

